# vom button ein neues fenster öffnen



## standortpfarrer (31. Jan 2007)

schreibe gerade so rum und da komm ich mal wieder nicht weiter. 
Prob: es soll in einem fenster ein button gedrückt werde und dann ein neues fenster geöffnet werden (die beiden fenster sind schon fertig).
wie muss ich das schreiben damit es funktioniert, wenn ich den button drücke das andere fenster öffnet, action listener? aber wie muss ich das dann angehen? quellcode wäre nicht schlecht.
danke


----------



## Leroy42 (31. Jan 2007)

```
public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
  new MeinZweitesFenster().setVisible(true);
}
```


----------

